# Συνομωσίαν Ελλήνων Μεταφραστών



## Costas (Aug 8, 2009)

Jolly Jumper vs. Ντόλυ


----------



## nickel (Aug 8, 2009)

Πάντως, τη γλίτωσε η... Αρβελέρ!


----------



## Costas (Aug 8, 2009)

Φοβάμαι πως δε σ' έπιασα


----------



## nickel (Aug 8, 2009)

Σαχλόν αστείον στη δίνη των (εσκεμμένων, ελπίζω) ανορθογραφιών (Συνομωσίαν, Συνομοσίαν) και των προδομένων ονομάτων: οι frères Dalton είναι οι Joe, William, Jack και... Averell.


----------



## Costas (Aug 8, 2009)

Α! :) --Εσκεμμένες, ναι, αφού το σάιτ είναι σατιρικό. Το άφησα ακριβώς όπως το γράφει αυτός.


----------

